# Cardiff Bonsai



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Anyone using a cardiff bonsai 158 split? I am wondering what size skins to get, 120mm or 140mm, anyone have a favorite brand of skin for climbing in the rockies? I'm a bit worried about grip given that the 158 is a bit short for my weight (250 lbs) 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Elevation212 said:


> I am wondering what size skins to get, 120mm or 140mm?


You can always trim them down, you can't put material back on. For that reason alone I'd go the 140s.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

I have a *155 Cardiff Powgoda* split with *Pomoca Climb 2.0* split-specific skins. They come in a 145mm width with trimming tool. Watch three youtube videos and you'll be an expert skin trimmer.









Pomoca Climb 2.0 Split V2 Climbing Skin


The Pomoca Climb 2.0 Split V2 Climbing Skin is our go-to climbing skin for splitboarders who want the perfect blend of grip, glide, packability, and durability. The V2 splitboard hardware is designed to securely hold your skins on the widest range of board shapes on the market. With Pomoca's...




cripplecreekbc.com


----------

